# Forum Home Renovation Paving  where can i get pavers in adelaide?

## wozzzzza

besides boral and turorpavers, what other places make pavers and retaining wall blocks in adelaide?? im stuffed if i can find any. i can find millions of places that sell boral but i want more options as they havent got what i need.

----------


## Paul Cotter

Let's see, C&M Bricks and pavers, Aaxon, Salisbury Bricks, Littlehampton Bricks, Austral, PGH. Then we have APC with branches all over Adelaide. Garden Grove have a huge selection, too.
I'm not sure where you looked but there's heaps listed in the Yellow pages, as well.
Paul

----------


## wozzzzza

cool thanks, a few ive never heard of, yellow pages when i looked were full of resellers for boral stuff, i found it hard and got bored and gave up looking for different suppliers of different stuff.
but ive found some pavers at APC that suited my needs and suitably priced and gone with them.

----------

